# Fired for stealing merch.



## Kerroro

I'm very scared. I'm 23 years old. In my infinite wisdom, I had been stealing Funko pops from target. 4 to be exact. Moments of weakness don't excuse what I did, and I'm fine with being fired for it. You get what you deserve, so to speak. My question is, what's next? They said they wouldn't get the cops involved but is that definite?


----------



## Planosss enraged

If that’s what they said.... did you pay for the funkos or at least return them?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Planosss said:


> did you pay for the funkos or at least return them?


if you haven’t done either of these yet, do it NOW


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

They're not involving the cops over four funko pops, which is like 36 bucks worth of merch.

If you returned the funkos or reimbursed, I imagine they'll have you sign (or did) stating you won't be rehired (ever) and banning you from the premise for a specific period of time.

All in all not a huge amount of money to pay for the lesson, look at it as a learning experience and don't steal in the future.  Thieves always get caught, you'll never ever get away with it, so don't even try.


----------



## Kerroro

They gave me a chance to return what I could and pay for the model kit. I returned them and AP seemed pretty genuine. He reassured me that no other employer will ever know and he wished me the best. So I guess it won't follow me. Definitely learned my lesson


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Guilt will be around for awhile. Greed & dishonesty have no friends.
You did right thing by returning them & paid for the ones you wanted.


----------



## NKG

Let me guess you and Ap are tight? 🤣


----------



## HardlinesFour

Kerroro said:


> They gave me a chance to return what I could and pay for the model kit. I returned them and AP seemed pretty genuine. He reassured me that no other employer will ever know and he wished me the best. So I guess it won't follow me. Definitely learned my lesson



AP either lied or more likely didn’t know. You will have extreme difficulty getting a job at any other big box store. Your name will be entered into a database that is used in employee screening.


----------



## Kerroro

Sassy Avocado said:


> Let me guess you and Ap are tight? 🤣


Definitely not. But I was straight up. They asked me why, I told them. I did what I did and I wasn't gonna pretend like I didn't.


----------



## Kerroro

HardlinesFour said:


> AP either lied or more likely didn’t know. You will have extreme difficulty getting a job at any other big box store. Your name will be entered into a database that is used in employee screening.


Yeah, maybe. I guess we'll see


----------



## RealFuckingName

It's never worth it, even if you think you'll get away with it. Because... what if you don't? Losing your job over $36 sucks. But you made your bed. Good luck.


----------



## Kerroro

RealFuckingName said:


> It's never worth it, even if you think you'll get away with it. Because... what if you don't? Losing your job over $36 sucks. But you made your bed. Good luck.


Gonna do my best to move forward. That's all I can do


----------



## Poofresh

I only have one funko, and it's bullseye the target dog.  It's all I need. Why don't u buy the funkos one by one every paycheck.


----------



## Kerroro

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> I only have one funko, and it's bullseye the target dog.  It's all I need. Why don't u buy the funkos one by one every paycheck.


Yeah, that would've been ideal. I never actively sought them out. And when I'd see them, id check my ACC and couldn't afford it. And I'd get anxious about not being able to get it and jump at the opportunity. I mean yeah, in hindsight I'm sure it wouldn't have been gone. But I was being stupid and making the wrong decisions. And got punished accordingly


----------



## Llamanatee

HardlinesFour said:


> AP either lied or more likely didn’t know. You will have extreme difficulty getting a job at any other big box store. Your name will be entered into a database that is used in employee screening.


Interesting.  My old room mate got fired and arrested from stealing a gift card at Target.  Now he is the AP Manager at Walmart.  No, I’m not making this up.


----------



## HardlinesFour

no nix nein said:


> Interesting.  My old room mate got fired and arrested from stealing a gift card at Target.  Now he is the AP Manager at Walmart.  No, I’m not making this up.



That is so bizarre. The reason I mention this -- is when we file a Internal Theft Report, the Team Members information gets automatically added into something called TRE (The Retail Equation) which maintains a database. They also hold onto information of shoplifters we've apprehended and the Personal Information from those theft reports. The companies that are apart of this database are numerous, including Wal-Mart, and basically every retail chian you could think of. 

I know this was still happening around 2018 -- but things may have changed? I can't imagine Target though ending the partnership. I do know, we had a employment application back in 2011 -- where the woman had been fired for stealing from Jcpenney. It came back from the screening, and needless to say -- she wasn't hired.

I'm honestly shocked though. When did your roommate get hired?


----------



## Captain Orca

What the hell is a funko pop?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Captain Orca said:


> What the hell is a funko pop?


A 9.00 item that can get 100.00 on eBay.


----------



## Captain Orca

Nice margin if you can get it.


----------



## Black Sheep 214

Captain Orca said:


> What the hell is a funko pop?



This guy is a Funko POP. There seem to be thousands of different ones being sought after by collectors, kind of like Hot Wheels, and sometimes just as big of a PITA...😂


----------



## RealFuckingName

Captain Orca said:


> What the hell is a funko pop?



I was just about to ask that!


----------



## RealFuckingName

Black Sheep 214 said:


> This guy is a Funko POP. There seem to be thousands of different ones being sought after by collectors, kind of like Hot Wheels, and sometimes just as big of a PITA...😂
> View attachment 10880


I thought that said "fucked" until I zoomed in on it. 😂


----------



## Bufferine

Kerroro said:


> I'm very scared. I'm 23 years old. In my infinite wisdom, I had been stealing Funko pops from target. 4 to be exact. Moments of weakness don't excuse what I did, and I'm fine with being fired for it. You get what you deserve, so to speak. My question is, what's next? They said they wouldn't get the cops involved but is that definite?


I guess it depends who you are which is not fair at all. We had people cut themselves discounts and had to pay back $360 it was over a period of 2 months and the TM’s BFF turnEd her in. Another guy was stealing stuff like tape measures and returning them for gift cards.his payback was $300 and they took him out in cuffs. They called him to the office. Cops walked him out the front door instead of the employee door. Both fired. Someone snitched on you. How much are they?


----------



## Fluttervale

Kerroro said:


> I'm very scared. I'm 23 years old. In my infinite wisdom, I had been stealing Funko pops from target. 4 to be exact. Moments of weakness don't excuse what I did, and I'm fine with being fired for it. You get what you deserve, so to speak. My question is, what's next? They said they wouldn't get the cops involved but is that definite?



 To getting the cops involved isn’t definite.  They could find out about other stuff you’ve been stealing and suddenly you go from an idiot that made bad choices to a proper thief.


----------



## Llamanatee

HardlinesFour said:


> That is so bizarre. The reason I mention this -- is when we file a Internal Theft Report, the Team Members information gets automatically added into something called TRE (The Retail Equation) which maintains a database. They also hold onto information of shoplifters we've apprehended and the Personal Information from those theft reports. The companies that are apart of this database are numerous, including Wal-Mart, and basically every retail chian you could think of.
> 
> I know this was still happening around 2018 -- but things may have changed? I can't imagine Target though ending the partnership. I do know, we had a employment application back in 2011 -- where the woman had been fired for stealing from Jcpenney. It came back from the screening, and needless to say -- she wasn't hired.
> 
> I'm honestly shocked though. When did your roommate get hired?


Oh geeze.. I think he's been at Walmart now for 8 years. Started as a department manager and moved up from there to other management positions until he landed at AP.  Between Spot and Walmart he was a vendor at Walmart doing various things in electronics, mostly video game related things.

The arrest incident happened in 2009 or 2010.


----------



## Kerroro

I'm very scared. I'm 23 years old. In my infinite wisdom, I had been stealing Funko pops from target. 4 to be exact. Moments of weakness don't excuse what I did, and I'm fine with being fired for it. You get what you deserve, so to speak. My question is, what's next? They said they wouldn't get the cops involved but is that definite?


----------



## Llamanatee

HardlinesFour said:


> That is so bizarre. The reason I mention this -- is when we file a Internal Theft Report, the Team Members information gets automatically added into something called TRE (The Retail Equation) which maintains a database. They also hold onto information of shoplifters we've apprehended and the Personal Information from those theft reports. The companies that are apart of this database are numerous, including Wal-Mart, and basically every retail chian you could think of.
> 
> I know this was still happening around 2018 -- but things may have changed? I can't imagine Target though ending the partnership. I do know, we had a employment application back in 2011 -- where the woman had been fired for stealing from Jcpenney. It came back from the screening, and needless to say -- she wasn't hired.
> 
> I'm honestly shocked though. When did your roommate get hired?


I know that because of something first offender related it ended up being expunged from his record after x amount of time, so it wouldn't have came up on any background search when he became AP, but it definitely would have been present when he was hired originally at Walmart.


----------



## Captain Orca

An adult (chronologically) stealing numerous stupid ass cheap rubber toys?  May want to look into some psychological counseling.


----------



## buliSBI

So I guess your store has already term'ed you.  
FYI - You are more than likely marked as non-hireable.  So your chances with getting back on with Target is zero.  You may also receive a No Trespassing letter from Target.  You will probably be be forbidden from entering the store or any store for 90 days.


----------

